# Lapsed NREMT and Online Refresher Courses



## Tigger (Oct 24, 2012)

I unfortunately had to let my NREMT lapse when I went to New Zealand. My online refresher course was not recognized by the registry since it was greater than 10 hours of online lecture.

In looking at the NREMT page about getting back a lapsed certification I see this:



> If your National EMS Certification lapsed as an EMT-Basic / EMT within a two year period or you are currently state licensed as an EMT-Basic / EMT, you can obtain National EMS Certification by completing a state-approved Refresher course and successfully completing the cognitive and psychomotor examinations. If your EMS certification expired more than two years ago, you must complete an entire state-approved EMT-Basic / EMT course and complete the cognitive and psychomotor examinations.



I have all of these met, I am still licensed in two states. My question is will the NR still care that I took my refresher online? Here it only states that it must be "state approved," which it was.


----------



## Martyn (Oct 24, 2012)

> If your National EMS Certification lapsed as an EMT-Basic / EMT within a two year period or you are currently state licensed as an EMT-Basic / EMT, you can obtain National EMS Certification by completing a state-approved Refresher course and successfully completing the cognitive and psychomotor examinations. If your EMS certification expired more than two years ago, you must complete an entire state-approved EMT-Basic / EMT course and complete the cognitive and psychomotor examinations.


 
If you didn't do the 'hands on' part then I think this is where the problem is


----------



## Medic Tim (Oct 24, 2012)

You should be good.. sucks you have to redo the cbt and practical exam again though.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 24, 2012)

Martyn said:


> If you didn't do the 'hands on' part then I think this is where the problem is



I will have to get the program I do skills testing for to give me a skills test and that will do I believe.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 24, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> You should be good.. sucks you have to redo the cbt and practical exam again though.



Yes I am none to pleased by that, at least the practical will be free. Then I have to drive to Denver to take the damn test ugh.


----------



## EMT2B (May 8, 2014)

*Special Circumstances?*

Background:
I was very sick and in the hospital from Feb 25-Mar 25 and then in a SNF for physical rehab from Mar 25-Apr 25.  I took my NREMT (and passed) back in Jan, but somehow never got to submitting it to NR.  Somewhere in the process of going to the ER via ambo, and my mum picking up my belongings from the hospital, my wallet vanished.  My mum has searched her house (where I now live) and the wallet is nowhere to be found.  I went to the NREMT website to order a replacement card, and saw my cert has lapsed.  I dug through my email and found an email that said: "You may submit your recertification application, with the appropriate recertification fee and reinstatement fee of $50.00 through April 30, 2014." Well, :censored::censored::censored::censored:!!  

I said all that to say this, _Do I now have to take a refresher course and redo the hands-on?_  Or is there some way I can have the hospital and SNF give me certified letter that state I was in-patient there and not able to turn in the info requested?  If I have to do the refreshers, I will.  Just wondering if anybody knew.  Thanks!


----------



## Altitudes (May 15, 2014)

EMT2B said:


> Background:
> I was very sick and in the hospital from Feb 25-Mar 25 and then in a SNF for physical rehab from Mar 25-Apr 25.  I took my NREMT (and passed) back in Jan, but somehow never got to submitting it to NR.  Somewhere in the process of going to the ER via ambo, and my mum picking up my belongings from the hospital, my wallet vanished.  My mum has searched her house (where I now live) and the wallet is nowhere to be found.  I went to the NREMT website to order a replacement card, and saw my cert has lapsed.  I dug through my email and found an email that said: "You may submit your recertification application, with the appropriate recertification fee and reinstatement fee of $50.00 through April 30, 2014." Well, :censored::censored::censored::censored:!!
> 
> I said all that to say this, _Do I now have to take a refresher course and redo the hands-on?_  Or is there some way I can have the hospital and SNF give me certified letter that state I was in-patient there and not able to turn in the info requested?  If I have to do the refreshers, I will.  Just wondering if anybody knew.  Thanks!



I don't have anything to add to this thread, but where can you order another card?  A few months ago I was looking for a form or something on the website but couldn't find one.


----------



## EMT2B (May 16, 2014)

Altitudes said:


> I don't have anything to add to this thread, but where can you order another card?  A few months ago I was looking for a form or something on the website but couldn't find one.


Altitudes~
I just went to the NREMT website and clicked on "Lost Card" (or something like that).  Check there.


----------



## Altitudes (May 16, 2014)

EMT2B said:


> Altitudes~
> I just went to the NREMT website and clicked on "Lost Card" (or something like that).  Check there.



I didn't see anything like that, but I searched & you can get another card from their online store.  You can also print a copy of it for free from your profile, which is nice.


----------

